

Paying Your Taxes in Bitcoin? Bill Would Make It Easy - jordanmessina
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyphillipserb/2015/03/06/paying-your-taxes-in-bitcoin-bill-would-make-it-easy/

======
smileysteve
Seems like the states/country should accept gold bars or bullion much more
readily than bitcoin.

Of course, the ability to pay via credit card is only because tax processors
add that ability, I see no reason why TurboTax couldn't partner with BitPay if
they really wanted to.

